# is my baby getting cold



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/uploads/11...1182_998146.jpg

this may sound crazy, but I have 2 blankets and a down comforter on me at night, Kruze sleeps with us, I cant help but think if I am cold, he might be, I have tried to cover him with a light weight blanket, (the kind that you get on an airplane), he leaves it on for a while then he moves, but in the middle of the night, he is curled in a little ball like he might be cold, I feel bad if he is chilly, anyone have any suggestions? He is such a spoiled baby, I love him to pieces!! :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Our apartment is cold. I bought Bonnie pajamas, from pocomutt. Sonja makes them to your baby's measurements, and they're toasty warm (at least I think so - Bonnie is lounging and seems to be lovin' life in them).


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

I know what you mean!!! My bedroom is the coldest room in our apt, so when it's bedtime Luci always comes under the covers with me, sometimes she crawls out and lays ontop of the covers for a little while, but the little rat always comes back to snuggle under!  You're doing a good job of keeping him warm! Maltese only have 1 coat of hair (instead of 2 like other breeds) so I always think that they get cold/hot like we do... When we take Luci for walks during this time of year she always wears a fleece jumpsuit otherwise she just sits on the ground and shivers.. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Baxterzmom (Nov 18, 2005)

Bella has what my husband calls her house coat - made of velveteen lined with flannel light weight but extra warmth - they have heavy duty coats for winter sherpa lined with fleece - we have 3 maltese and a bichon and I am always really careful especially after they are in a puppy cut.
I also make those microwaveable hottie bags = mine are filled with rice and 5 x 18 inches and when it is cool Bella will find the hottie under the covers and position herself ontop of the covers right where the hotties are. You can get a premie size onsie or newborn and make a buttonhole for the tail or you can get a doggy sweater or coat - I have knit sweaters and I make coats.


----------

